
SCO vs. IBM: 13-year-old Linux dispute returns as SCO files new appeal - luso_brazilian
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2452793/sco-vs-ibm-13-year-old-linux-dispute-returns-as-sco-files-new-appeal
======
AstroJetson
Wow, I thought this was finally done in February. IBM had done a wait and see.
It looked then that SCO had agreed it was also finished. Wonder if the are
lurching to life now that Linux apps can run on Windows, they think they can
get cash from a new player.

IBM should get the troll-killers from Newegg to call over to SCO.

------
Kristine1975
Slightly more reliable source with link to the appeal:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/30/zombie_sco_rises_fro...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/30/zombie_sco_rises_from_the_grave_iagaini/)

~~~
RP_Joe
Better headline also.

